# Bad day....



## Butterfly (May 31, 2007)

Just had to vent about this somewhere.

So Im on my way to work today, and I only made it 3 blocks to the light and my car died. I was in the turning lane right in front of a school and had to keep flagging people to go around me. I tried and tried to get it restarted and then the low fuel light came on... It'd start and only stay running for a second and die again.

My Dad gave me this car in December because I have been riding the bus for years. We knew it wasnt a new car by any means but figured it was better than riding the bus with the freaky homeless man that asked for hugs, and the crazy guy that always offered me Vicodin and liked to get off at my stop and follow me home. (i'd go to 7-11 or some other place when he did this)

So I give up trying the car and used some nice ladies cell phone to and call my mom since my cell is turned off for non payment right now and I dont get paid again until next Wednesday. my Mom arrives and her and I and another motorist get my car pushed into a parking spot on the other side of the street.

So here I am with one smoke left, no money in my bank account to get the car fixed, no cell phone, there is a screw in the right front tire and I cant afford to patch it or replace it, and now my trip to Cancun is going to be cancelled because I cant afford to get the car fixed AND buy my ticket.

Im so down right now im ready to loose it.

Seems like as soon as things get going well again, something happens to knock me back down....

And to top it all off my mom is still unemployed and is out of unemployment checks in another week or so.

Somethings got to give..


----------



## HempKnight (May 31, 2007)

Awww..... Hope you feel better! I hate days like that :evil:


----------



## Rick (May 31, 2007)

Keep your eye on the fuel gauge.


----------



## Butterfly (May 31, 2007)

lol I was on my way to the darn gas station, it wasnt low on fuel till I kept pumping the gas trying to get the darn thing to stay running.

And my car goes at least 25 miles if not more once that light goes on.

I only know because when I got it I had to drive it from Colorado back here to California and on one long stretch of highway between Las Vegas and here I found out just how far I could go with the low fuel light on. lol


----------



## OGIGA (May 31, 2007)

Oh man, you must be going through one of the toughest times in your life. How much is your phone bill? Maybe we can all chip in or something.


----------



## Rick (Jun 1, 2007)

How old are you? Just curious. Also you may get 25 miles with the fuel light on on the highway but it's a different story in city driving. :wink:


----------



## Ian (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh god, I know the feeling! I haven't had one of these days for a long time, which makes me think my time wil come very soon =]



> figured it was better than riding the bus with the freaky homeless man that asked for hugs, and the crazy guy that always offered me Vicodin and liked to get off at my stop and follow me home.


Oh cummon, the homeless guys are hillarious  

I hope you have a much better day today ^_^


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 1, 2007)

lol I'll be 30 in July Rick.

I moved back in with my Mom in November because she got laid off from Cal State Northridge and I couldnt let my mom loose her house. Besides Im an only child and did not want her living on my couch lol.

Ogigia, I have no clue yet, im too scared to look lol. But thanks.


----------



## randyardvark (Jun 1, 2007)

oooh so thats you on the bus!

i wish i could drive so bad  

could be worse you could be made of flan...


----------

